# It came from the sky



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Got home and heard all this racket coming out of my water heater closet. So I unscrewed and unlocked the door and took it off and found this little fellow inside with the water heater. Now the water heater closet has 3 walls, a floor and a hatch type door that has to be unscrewed and then a little lock has to be turned to get the door off. Plus the thing is 5 feet up on the side of the house. The only opening is on the roof vent. So this little guy had to have come in from the roof somehow. There's no Momma cat around and no sisters or brothers around. Nancy says he might have been dropped by a raptor and just happened to land in the roof vent, but I don't know - he didn't have any signs of injuries and is just as friendly of a little fellow as he can be?

NAB 

Mighty cute little fellow.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a little sweetie....and the perfect vent to be dropped in....oh...if he could only tell you his story. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

So...the sky is raining cats?! Very precious kitty you found and lucky it ended up at your place.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH MY, Nab! I have a special place for kitties!!

That is one little cutie...you gonna keep him/her?

Love, Hugs and Scritches
Shi


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Does it ever rain dogs with the cats out there?

Pidgey


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*That's only 1/2 the story*

I get the thing in the house and it's screaming hungry. So it's too small for regular cat food has to be bottle fed and I don't have any kitten formula. So I get in the truck drive 20 miles back to town, get a couple cans of kitten formula, drive 20 miles back home. Heat up the formula and feed the little stinker, get him all settled down and in a nice cat carrier I had. Then I fed all my birds and by the time I was done I was so pooped I decided to go up to the local casino and eat dinner, I wasn't about to cook anything. So I get up there and there's a big wait lady says 20-30 minutes to get into the resturant. So she gives me a $5 ticket for free play on the slot machines. I get the freeplay and sit down and in about 3 spins I hit a bunch of jacklpot thingies and it paid $3055.12. So I had to wait another 1/2 hour while they paid me and filled out all the forms. But I think this may be a lucky cat or something - maybe I should keep the little fellow? I've never hit a $3,000 jackpot on a 30 cent bet before especially when I was using the casinos money to play. Made a big dent in our budget shortfall at the bird repair center.

NAB 

Magic cat maybe?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a winning story! Sure is an adorable kitten, landed in a great spot, and repaid your kindness with a bit of luck!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What an adorable little thing. And sure seems he is bringing you bunch of luck. Definately a keeper.
Congratulations on the win. 

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow-talk about lucky for you and for little Jackpot! I think he's a keeper! After all you wouldn't throw away a four leaf clover, would you??


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Sounds like a keeper to me.

Linda

PS: Those big blue eyes!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wowser! Nice hit at the casino, Nab, and a most darling kitty .. obviously twas your lucky day! I think the kitten is definitely a keeper!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YEEEEHAWWW!! WELL DONE, NAB!! HOW EXCITING!!

Nope...no such thing as an "accident!" IF you hadn't found the cutie tabby furball, you wouldn't have gone to the casino. AND, since you went WHEN you did, you got to play and WIN!! YESSSSS!! 

Is your baby a tom or a queen? 

What's the name of the casino? Maybe you could name him or her after the casino? Then again, Jackpot is a great name too...especially if a boy! 

DO LET US KNOW....AND, being so young, he/she could easily be trained to leave your birdies alone. On the other, IF one of them pecked him/her, that's a good incentive too!

Bet Nancy was excited too!! Again....CONGRATULATIONS!! Couldn't have been won by a better person!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches 

Shi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Your a double winner Nab. But what the heck...a cat falls out of the sky into your water heater closet and because you are too tired (after catering to the Sky Kitten) to cook you go to a casino to eat, and come home with over $3,000.

How wonderful is that? You need to keep that kitten.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That kitten was lucky to be dropped into just the right vent, and how blessed you were to win such a prize! Prayers answered for you and the kitten!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Its a payoff for the goodnes I would say!
p.s. What type of umbrellas you use there in Nevada?
(cats here are bit bigger though)


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

That has to be the wildest storie I've ever heard.
When It's rainning cats outside, I'll make sure to ctach my self one
You should name him lucky, because your lucky because of him, and he's lucky because of you


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Can I borrow him for just a little while when the Mega Millions gets ready to go off


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I'd like to borrow that little Clover, Pete. 

I am assuming that cute little critter in your signature picture must be Clover. Someone direct me to Clovers story ASAP.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> I'd like to borrow that little Clover, Pete.
> 
> I am assuming that cute little critter in your signature picture must be Clover. Someone direct me to Clovers story ASAP.



Did Pete EVER post a story about Clover? If he did, it's been awhile...we need UPDATES on your critters, Pete!

Love and Hugs
Shi 

AND, how is your lucky kitten doing, Nab? Won any more money?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cute kitten, and lucky too  I'd probably name him Jack, for Jackpot, LOL.

Now next time it rains cats, I need to catch me one and head up to the casino


----------

